# Windscreen wipers



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

As the blades on my 2007 B544SL were the originals I thought it was about time I replaced them although they were clearing the screen quite well.

Bought some of the new design plastic backed ones advertised on eBay as for the Hymer panoramic screen but they leave an unwiped patch on each of the three blades where they are attached to the arm.

My questions are: are these new type blades not as good as the original metal backed ones, or do I need to replace the arms because the springs are now less strong than originally?

If I do need to replace the blades am I correct in thinking that the originals were Volvo commercial vehicle type, and does the same apply to the arms which incorporate washers.

Thanks in advance for any helpful replies.

Mike


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Assuming we're talking the same type, then I recently fitted the new plastic type to my motormome and car recently and they do a great job on both vehicles. 

I was half expecting them to be poor quality as they're so cheap, but I was pleasantly surprised to see they worked fine, and much quieter than the old ones which clunked as they changed direction.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I too use the new blades on my standard Ducato cab.
They are perfectly OK except when the screen is only 'damp' when the do miss areas. However one quick burst with the washers and all is clear.
I assume new arms would offer more pressure but it's not worth the trouble.

In the 'old days' we used to bend the arms to give adequate pressure :roll:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Ted, had forgotten that trick!

Mike


----------

